# Prepping Your Roof for Winter (Tips)



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

Let's start a thread with good winter prep tips. I'll start:

> Check exterior walls for leaks, stains, cracks in brick, and missing mortar. Sealing these types of conditions will provide a much more weather-tight seal for the building, keeping the warm conditioned air in and the cold harsh weather out.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Dallas has a winter?

On commercial jobs right before winter we like to perform a thorough inspection of all the seams and penetrations. We'll provide caulk grade repairs and inform the customer if something is more pressing. That's the best winterization I can think of. http://reliableamerican.us/services/roof-maintenance.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxJkicnjI-4 

On residential jobs we perform gutter cleaning, which I fel is the first step in making sure your roof is winterized, proper drainage. As part of that gutter cleaning we also inspect their roof, and though we don't provide any repairs for free we inform the customer of any potential problems. http://www.gutterexperts.com/gutter-cleaning.htm 

Let's be realistic, the average property owner isn't qualified to inspect their roof themselves. Sure they can see if there is anything MAJOR going on, but how often does the average property or home owner get on their roof? I encourage them to call a professional and let us do the hard work for them, plus we have a trained eye and will catch more than the average joe would.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

maintenance work can be quite a lucrative business, often times even more so than roofing itself. You can generally double up on all of your costs and there is almost no liability at all (no warranties).... we have all 4 seasons here so we try to suggest fall cleanup... spring cleanup and in the winter just before a big freeze we may go and salt around drains to keep them unclogged with slush. always a good part of a maintenance schedule is to provide photos of before and afters especially on larger maintenance repairs.


----------



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

Grumpy - lol. We have a mild winter compared to nothern states, but we do have a winter.


----------

